# Puppy Search!!!



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Fam Im looking around for a male pup with good working bloodlines if anyone knows of some good breeders to refer me too or if anyone has a litter coming up im interested. Thanx fam


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I cant broadcast my litter on heree but I know of some whopper dogs getting bred this summer..... all dogs being bred have competed in weight pull.... pm me if u want more info


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well I cant broadcast my litter on heree but I know of some whopper dogs getting bred this summer..... all dogs being bred have competed in weight pull.... pm me if u want more info


Thanx im going to hit you up.


----------

